# Venison Tender Loin



## RockinRam96 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hey guys. New here and just wanted to share. Last night I did a venison tenderloin on the smoker that turned out great. 

Marinated in a smoky mesquite marinade bag, salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder, cooked at about 225-250 for half an hour to 135 degrees and it turned out perfect! Had a great smoky flavor, was tender and had little to no gamey flavor.

Added some Parmesan zucchini and watermelon from my garden made for a great meal!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 9, 2022)

Looks good from here


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 9, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Nice looking meal.  And fresh from the garden sides , nice

David


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 9, 2022)

Oh man that looks good! And that plate is right my alley. 
Jim


----------



## tbern (Aug 9, 2022)

looks great!!  welcome to the forum from Minnesota!


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Aug 9, 2022)

Looks great, but for the record that's the loin, or backstrap, not the tenderloin.  A lot of folks make that mistake. The tenderloins are two small strips of meat that are located inside the cavity on either side of the spine and are about 8-12 inches long.   Sorry to be so nit-picky, your cook looks great!


----------



## RockinRam96 (Aug 9, 2022)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Looks great, but for the record that's the loin, or backstrap, not the tenderloin.  A lot of folks make that mistake. The tenderloins are two small strips of meat that are located inside the cavity on either side of the spine and are about 8-12 inches long.   Sorry to be so nit-picky, your cook looks great!


Yes you are correct.


----------

